# Thankmas!!



## Rap_Daniel (Nov 9, 2022)

Jacksepticeye is having a big fundraiser donating to World Central Kitchen! I really really wish I could donate to it, but I have no bank account, credit card, paypal or basically anything at all to do it with... So I'm spreading the word to the FA Forums!! Donate here!!! It's happening on December 10!


----------



## Mambi (Nov 10, 2022)

IJustWantUpdates said:


> Jacksepticeye is having a big fundraiser donating to World Central Kitchen! I really really wish I could donate to it, but I have no bank account, credit card, paypal or basically anything at all to do it with... So I'm spreading the word to the FA Forums!! Donate here!!! It's happening on December 10!



Sounds like a good cause, but who is that?


----------



## Rap_Daniel (Nov 10, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Sounds like a good cause, but who is that?


Jacksepticeye is an Irish YouTuber who's probably best known for his Happy Wheels and Meme Time serieses!


----------

